# Floating on side, no swollen belly?



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

Hey everyone, been a while since I posted on here but about 3 days ago i made a sympathy purchase/rescue, he was a VT with clamped fins, fade and stress lines. He has a great personality, active, friendly and full of curiousity. I have high hopes for him but im a bit puzzled today. Last night I switched him out of my heated 2.5 gal and placed him in a filtered/heated tetra 3 gal with sand, safe plants and a terracotta hide pot. He has stress coat and a small amount of AQ salt. I last fed him the day before yesterday, 4 omega one pellets. This morning he seems to be acting fine but I noticed hes tilting to one side when he stops swimming...I googled and am reading a lot about swim bladder but im a tad confused because he doesnt have a swollen belly what so ever, infact hes underweight. Could it still be swim bladder? Should I do another water change today and maybe no salt? (salt is the only new thing ive added). I figure his ammonia couldnt possibly be high right now since he just switched over at 9 pm last night and its around 9:30 am today that im noticing it. He doesnt have any white patches or anything funky...he really looks and acts quite normal asside from the original issues with fade, stress lines and clamped fins. Anyone have any ideas as to what it might be and how I could help him?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Could still be swim bladder. Try the pea thing.


----------



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks emc, he actually came out of it? it was kind of weird...he did it a few times and had me really concerned and now hes completely normal? Wonder if fish have gas? lol ...im going to keep a close eye on him.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

What I have with my betta sometimes is that the current of the filter actually tucks at his top fins so that the betta turns on his side. He had this more when I first got him so maybe your betta just has to get used to the current.


----------



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks bettaguy, I think you may be correct about the filter theory, I havent noticed anything off since this AM and now that you mention it his filter is baffled with plastic which causes the current to run the surface rather than down, purhaps the current was actually tilting him? He really is the happiest betta ive ever met lol. I I have 3 fancy guys and this rescued little guy and he has the most pleasant personality! Id be really sad if something worse happened to him.

Here is a picture of him on his first day in the 2.5 gal i had him in previously...ill have to get a new pic of the updates  










this is with flash









I cant wait for the day when his fins unclamp and his color to return, i think he will be a nice looking boy. I ordered some indian almond leaves for him today to see if it will help but I have to wait 2 weeks for them to ship from malasia! they should be here first week of October.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

That's exactly what my filter does. It somehow manages to have the majority of the current on the surface of the water which used to push my betta on it's side. But since then I adjusted the flow rate and it doesn't happen that much anymore. They just have to get used from being in a tiny cup with no current to being in an aquarium with current. Hope this little guy survives


----------



## mikkolopez (Sep 1, 2012)

I learned something new today. So Bettas are used to no current? I do see them being sold in tiny cups at the LFS but was not aware till now that a 20L with filter, pump and everything will have current that Bettas may not be used to.

You learn something new. Thanks and I am glad I looked at this thread.

The little guy has some pretty nice colors. Post some pics once the fins unclamp. Here's to his improving health.


----------

